#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Coronaviruses (CoV) will it affect on Tourism?

## Mr.Wick

The whole world talking and thinking about the Coronaviruses (CoV). Now it starts to affect other countries from China. So, will it impact on Travel and Tourism? If yes, what kind of impact will happen? 


Just share your thoughts  :Sri lanka Map:

----------


## Bhavya

> The whole world talking and thinking about the Coronaviruses (CoV). Now it starts to affect other countries from China. So, will it impact on Travel and Tourism? If yes, what kind of impact will happen? 
> 
> 
> Just share your thoughts



Yes, the coronavirus outbreak definitely affects tourism because probably countries will restrict inbound tourists from china and also impose restrictions on International travel to stem the coronavirus' spread. So it will affect the overall tourism industry worldwide.

----------


## Dhara

Yes in the current situation, most of the travel agents are struggling to plan their further marketing strategy. from the last year onward srilanka's Travel and Tourism seems going down. but in this year, not only the sri lanka all the countries are facing due to the Coronavirus (COVID-19).

----------

